# Lost A Sale but Will Never Lose My Pride



## ZCrafts (Jun 24, 2010)

Just this past weekend I was working at an outdoor show that happened to have a parade during it. My familys both was set up facing the main road that the parade was to travel down. As the parade headed our way my father, a retired AF member, and myself, still active, steped out from behind our tables to to render proper curtisies to the VFW flag line and the Shiners flag and bagpipe group playing the national anthem. Right about this time a potential customer came up to our both and took intrest in my pens. To put it mildly this customer was more then rude to my mother, father and myself as we payed or respects to the flag of this great nation. After the flags passed I turned to the customer to answer any questions he had about the pens. At this time he told me in some untypeable words and that I should have given him my full attention instead of the flag line. It was then and there that I decided that I would let him have a piece of my mind by listing to him my 3 family members that have died during WWII, Vietnam, and Iraq definding his right of free speech and my right to tell him his bussiness was not welcome at our booth.
For the next half hour to hour I wondered if I had made the right choice. It was then that a member of that same VFW flag line that passed by earlier came up to my both thanked me for my service and bought a pen and special ordered an American flag inlay pen.
I try not to let anything take me from my customers but disrespect for me, my family, or our flag will not be tolerated at my booth. I may lose a sale or two over time but I will never lose my pride.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 24, 2010)

*EXCELLENT*
I for one am proud of your actions.
Thank You

desertrat


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis...... According to some really sophicated marketing information that I was fortunate enough to be privy to...3% of the people that visit your business CANNOT be made HAPPY, EVEN with FREE PRODUCT and FREE SERVICE.

Thank GOD, Good Americans like you and your family were able to avoid one of your 3 % that all good vendors are burdoned with! Don't worry, they will seek you out in the future!

Congratulations on your "NO SALE", or should I say on dodging that bullet !


----------



## Oldwagon (Jun 24, 2010)

You were right to stand up for your family and what you believe in.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 24, 2010)

You make me wanna buy a pen from you! 

I woulda done the same thing. And if the guy would have pressed his luck, I would have kicked him in the shin!!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 24, 2010)

Both thumbs up from me.
Good on you for doing what you did.


----------



## sefali (Jun 24, 2010)

The only part I don't get, is why you ever doubted yourself.
 :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:​


----------



## ZCrafts (Jun 24, 2010)

sefali said:


> The only part I don't get, is why you ever doubted yourself.
> :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:​


 
The only reason I doubted myself is that from the time of the incident untill the VFW member came up to the booth noone would come near us. 
It is not like I doubted what I did it was more about how I did it.


----------



## ZCrafts (Jun 24, 2010)

RAdams said:


> You make me wanna buy a pen from you!
> 
> I woulda done the same thing. And if the guy would have pressed his luck, I would have kicked him in the shin!!


 
Kicking him in the shin would have been a mild thing to do. I must always remember to keep my temper in check since most of the time I am carrying a conceled firearm on me. Dont want anyone saying that I threatened to shot them.


----------



## wm460 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 24, 2010)

As hard as it may have been at the time, it was by far the best decision you could have made.  No one should be so disrespectful to our country, or to people who actually respect and defend our country.  Good for you in standing up for what you believe in!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 24, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU........... may this country have more people as you. thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## leestoresund (Jun 24, 2010)

You were right.

Lee


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis,
Bravo... you absolutely did the right thing...


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope the jerk walked away and thought about his actions.  He owes you an apology.  You were absolutely right!!:usflag:.  Thank you and your family for your service.


----------



## DustyDenim (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis: You absolutely did the right thing and I for one stand 100% behind your decision. I also believe strongly in our 2nd amendment rights. That person must have a very shallow mind not to understand why you did not wait on him during the passing of the flag in the parade and I too would have bluntly explained the reasons for the freedoms that he as well as the rest of us Americans have because of the sacrifices of those who have defended this country before us. Well done.


----------



## Chief Hill (Jun 24, 2010)

Good on ya....I got mad reading your synopsis of what happened. 
This is as bad as when I was in high school and just joined the military. Senior class last year, Every morning the school played the national anthem. Some little punk in the class from another country in the middle east area refused to stand with everyone else. The teacher ordered him to stand. 
 He said, I don't have to stand this is not my country, my country is better than this. I told him if he didn't like it here and didn't want to stand to paddle back to where he came from.  Well long story short.  I got suspended for 3 days because I showed him my opinion.

That guy at you're booth is ignorant.
  Seeing as I recently just "retired" from the service I feel the same way as you. All my close family members served the the forces and I have friends currently deployed over to the big dirty.  

I would of explained the same thing to that moron but added if you don't stand behind our troops STAND IN FRONT OF THEM....  Now get F away from my booth.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 24, 2010)

Way to go.  You did the right thing.


----------



## chuck1250 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hats off to you for your and your families service and loss for our country. and congratulations to you in your handling of this jerk. I probably would not have been near as nice as you were...Thank You


----------



## Seer (Jun 24, 2010)

Losing a sale is more important in cases like this than losing your pride and sense of honor. Something good always comes of this as you also mentioned. Congrats on your honor and thanks for your service and your families. I too as a DAV would have done the same.


----------



## buckobernie (Jun 24, 2010)

travis,  you did the right thing. sorry for your lost of a family member. wish I could have been there.  bernie


----------



## bgibb42 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good for you.  I would have told him where he could stick the flag pole.


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2010)

God bless you sir.


----------



## renowb (Jun 24, 2010)

God Bless you! I am a Vietnam era vet and damn proud of it. There are some things that are sacred. Money is insignificant when it comes time to salute the flag, our troops and our country. I might not have been able to control my temper on this one. Good for you! I stand behind you 100%!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis,
Good for you.


----------



## Scout52 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats a terrible story.  I don't understand people.  That was like when I returned to the US in uniform 40 years ago and someone threw a piece of food at me in the airport and called me a baby killer.  Those people are just ignorant and don't deserve any attention.  Thanks for your respect to the flag and the country and the military both past and present.


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 24, 2010)

Way to go Travis.


----------



## Bree (Jun 24, 2010)

Right choice.  Customer is not always right especially when they insist on disrespecting our values.  You have to stand for something and what better than our country and our values?

I salute you.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## snyiper (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis your no sale was your best sale!!! My hats off to you for you actions . Now if we could instill some of that initive and thought process in some of our younger adults we would be sitting in tall cotton!!!!


----------



## diamundgem (Jun 24, 2010)

I am a veteran too.  And I Salute you. My country and Flag are very important to me


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 24, 2010)

That story brought tears to my eyes. You did the right thing and I will always support anyone who does the same as you did. Jesteś  dobrym człowiekiem.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 24, 2010)

RAdams said:


> You make me wanna buy a pen from you!
> 
> I woulda done the same thing. And if the guy would have pressed his luck, I would have kicked him in the shin!!


 
Don't you have a plane to catch???

Yeah, those are the kind of people that you don't want to do business with.  Would you really have wanted that person writing with one of YOUR pens!?
Sometimes in business, you have to be kind and courteous no matter what, but that was not one of those times.  I agree with your decision.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 24, 2010)

Should have punched him in the mouth.(just my opinion) Semper Fi


----------



## LizardSpit (Jun 24, 2010)

I strongly dislike (politely stated because there are moderators) salesmen that will do any thing for a sale.  A person with morals and that will stand for something (especially this country) is exactly the person I want to buy from!!!   Thank you for the example to all who were close by!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis You did a good thing, I think my language might have gotten a bit hostile and provoked the customer, and if I were to kick him it certainly would not have been in his shin. (don't think Ron would have either)


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 24, 2010)

YOU ARE THE MAN.
Thank you. 
AND
Thank your dad.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis, Good on you for standing up for what you believe.

I started to post more, but it would likely get removed as I disagree with something someone else posted. So I'll just say that when I served, I served to protect the rights of everyone. Including those that choose to show disrespect. Freedom can't be one sided.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 24, 2010)

wolftat said:


> Should have punched him in the mouth.(just my opinion) Semper Fi



Yup. And if anybody asks, the jerk swung first!


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 24, 2010)

What you did was more honorable. I want to thank you for your service and paying respect to the flag, soldiers and what they mean is always important. I often go out of my way to thank a soldier in uniform, especially if I see them in an airport. Many people do not even care about this country enough to even say thanks.


----------



## PrinterTom (Jun 24, 2010)

You did what was right!

I want to personally thank you, your family members and anyone out there who has served this country! YOU DID NO WRONG!


----------



## JWH (Jun 24, 2010)

What a difference two hundred years make. Faith in America and everything our flag stands for is being trodden underfoot by a new world order, a more enlightened people who want to help us lesser folks make the transition from the old days of wooden ships, muskets, and flags, to a multicultural world where all cultures and all values are equal. We are losing the values of our nation's founders and we need  people to stand up like you did for the values that made this nation great. Thank you.


----------



## louisbry (Jun 24, 2010)

You did good!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 24, 2010)

Freedom is not free. Never will be.
Thank you for standing up for the symbols of freedom AND thank you and your family for your service and most especially to those who paid the ultimate sacrifice so I and others continue to enjoy the blessings of freedom.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 24, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Yup. And if anybody asks, the jerk swung first!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sefali (Jun 24, 2010)

ZCrafts said:


> The only reason I doubted myself is that from the time of the incident untill the VFW member came up to the booth noone would come near us.
> It is not like I doubted what I did it was more about how I did it.



Gotcha. Glad the gent from the VFW stopped by and eased your, and likely others', minds.


----------



## soligen (Jun 24, 2010)

Hands down, the right choice.  If I were in earshot, it would have made me more likely to buy a pen from you.


----------



## keithlong (Jun 24, 2010)

Well Done Sir!!!!!!!!


----------



## CSue (Jun 24, 2010)

Bravo!  My thanks to you for showing respect, honor due family and country - and for sacrifice above and beyond the call of duty.  
:good::good:
When I was young, there were a few fellow students who did not salute our flag or pledge their allegience.  But they had enough respect for the rest of us USA students to at least stand quietly with us every morning.


----------



## leestoresund (Jun 24, 2010)

*More rewards*

This is usually played on November 11.

But especially fitting of this post

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_hWBp9mI-Q

I also play it on Memorial Day.

Lee


----------



## Minotbob (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis - I'm proud to call you a fellow North Dakotan and a true patriot. I am deeply sorry for your family losses and it's inspirational for you to take the stand you did. Some day I hope we can meet as I'm only a few miles down hwy 52 from you.


----------



## Allenk (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis, from an old USArmy Retiree:  Thank you for sticking up for this country and it's Service Men and Women.  We need more people like you... in our government... ever think about running for office?    
Blessings to you.  You'll end up making more in the long run, than anything that goofball could buy... because what goes around, comes around.
I salute you.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 24, 2010)

Well done, and thank you!


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone who does not respect the flag and servicemen that have served and are still serving in our armed forces, will never have any thing that you would need. He has no honor, class, or grace. It would be a shame for him to have been able to use one of your pens. You were right to send him on his way.


----------



## rbooher7526 (Jun 24, 2010)

:devil: You let the doo doo off to easy. I'm sorry you couldn't do what we all wish you could have done. People like you make me proud!


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 24, 2010)

Travis:  THANK YOU!
 
I'm with wolftat (Neil) I would probably have punched him.


----------



## Fred (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations for [1] Being respectful of those honored by the parade, [2] Your families service and for the loss of loved ones, [3] Telling this individual off ... I would have refused to sell to him even IF he had come bearing cash (I wouldn't need nor want his business ever!), and [4th] for not punching him out right then and there, why, because then he would have rights against you and you don't need to waste time and good money defending YOUR RIGHTS to refuse service to any individuals like him.

GOOD FOR YOU! CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!:usflag:


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## jimdude (Jun 26, 2010)

Sir, I would be honored to shake your hand!!!


----------



## bobleibo (Jun 26, 2010)

He was rude to your mother, your father AND the flag? ..and you worried about making the right choice? I hope he didn't "trip" and fall as you guided him away from your booth. 
Don't second guess your great decision! 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Parson (Jun 26, 2010)

While a punch or kick would have felt good, I'm glad you held your temper down to straightforward words and not violence... two wrongs don't make a right. Plus, it sounds like this was the kind of person who would have levied assault charges on you had you done anything beyond giving him a tongue lashing.

Good for you. What you did shows a tremendous amount of honor for your country, forefathers, and parents. God will honor that with a lot more pen sales.


----------



## ssajn (Jun 30, 2010)

Well done. They don't deserve one of your pens.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you.

And as bad as I would have wanted to stomp him into the ground I always try to remind myself that I fight to protect the rights of even the selfish and ignorant.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Jul 1, 2010)

Only one response neccessary!

Hoo-AH!


----------

